
WASM extended with Hot Reloading, Remote Debugging and Uniform Hardware Access - antpls
https://www.infoq.com/news/2020/06/webassembly-debug-warduino/
======
lioeters
The paper:

WARDuino - A Dynamic WebAssembly Virtual Machine for Programming
Microcontrollers

[https://science.beardhatcode.be/papers/2019-WARDuino-
MPLR.pd...](https://science.beardhatcode.be/papers/2019-WARDuino-MPLR.pdf)
(PDF)

